# tire tubes



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

guys im looking for tire tubes where can i get them thanks


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

2056dennis said:


> guys im looking for tire tubes where can i get them thanks


Pringles cans work.

For 1:10 and 1:12 onroad I use Lock&Lock containers from Wal*Mart. They are heavy duty clear food storage containers with o-ring seals and four locking tabs.

I use the 2" x 4" x 6" containers. They will hold 12 sedan rubber tires, 6 rear Pan car tires or 12 front Pan car tires and or any mix. 6 of these Lock&Lock boxes will fit in a car hauler box like the Peak Racing 3 Car Hauler.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for info


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

We use the Wal-Mart Brand of the "Crystal Light" (Powdered Drink) containers.

They fit a full set of Pan Car tires perfectly


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

Go to Walmart and head to the sporting goods area. Find the no-name brand (yellow cap) of tennis balls (less then $2.00 ea.) Give the balls to the kids and keep the container for your tires... Holds 4 or 5 tires... Great deal


----------



## rcinsane1 (Mar 4, 2004)

Try Hooter Chassis and Hobby Shop, 814-425-3122, They have clear vinyl tubes with rubber end caps, These are trick! You can buy them in different lengths too.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.beefyproducts.com/Tire-Tubes_p_156-1889.html


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Casperbase said:


> Go to Walmart and head to the sporting goods area. Find the no-name brand (yellow cap) of tennis balls (less then $2.00 ea.) Give the balls to the kids and keep the container for your tires... Holds 4 or 5 tires... Great deal


That is a great idea. As stated before, I have seen many guy use pringle cans for tire tubes. I have also seen people use the Crystal Light containers, As SWtour said a few posts before. All are excellant ideas for tire tubes.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

deal is i have alot of the tubes from beefy products and i like them. they work great on keeping your foam tires fresh until next year , my problem is i have to many foam tires and not enough tubes , but now ive got the lock and lock and going to give that a try , so thanks for all the info


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Found some Lock&Lock containers at Meijer (for those of you who don't shop at Wal-Mart).


----------

